# Yippee



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

We had a parcel arrive today from Katherine. It was a total surprise as I thought the Post would be closed as it is a bank holiday here.

A lovely pack of Romney, along with a cool spindle for DD and some Kool Aid.

Thakn you so much. It is all lovely. DD wanted to try straight away, and she pretty much has the idea already  A bit of practice and she'll be away. She loves it 

I am now ocnsidering getting her angoras instead of meat rabbits for Christmas LOL 

Thank you so much again

hoggie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have an envelope I packaged up for you yesterday and forgot it at home when I went to town :Bawling: Ill try to remember to post it this afternoon when I go back.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't worry Marchwind - I'll be just as excited no matter when it arrives 

hoggie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's in the mail. I think they said a week to ten days. The ditsy postal worker made me fill out a customs slip, just in case


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oooohh thank you - should get her ejustin time for Christmas 

hoggie


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmmm....I sent out a huge envelope 2 weeks ago...and anxiously waiting to hear of it's arrival....I also had to fill out a customs slip....
So, I recon....anyday now perhaps.....


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Flwrbrd - don't worry. I will post on here as soon as it arrives. I am checking the post every day at the moment as I know there are things due  (sometimes I only check once a week LOL)

The post has been a bit disrupted as we had some "weather". So it may be that there is still stuff in Guernsey. It is so exciting waiting for parcels 

hoggie


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Hoggie, I can't believe how quickly my package got there--maybe 10 days! You and your daughter should have lots to keep you going through the winter!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to let you know that there has been nothing yet. I am checking everyday for post, and cards from the card exchange are reaching me, but there have been no parcels. I am waiting for ornaments as well. It is boat day tomorrow so maybe they will send a stack of parcels on the boat if they have a backlog (mail is usually flown in).

There was a cargo boat that hit a rock in Guernsey harbour and had to go back to UK without unloading which has me wondering, but the mail is usually flown to Guernsey so I don't THINK that would hav eanything to do with it.

Anyway, just wanted to let you kow flwrbrd and Marchwind 

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

TWO parcels in the box today.

Flwrbrd - you will be pleased to know that your parcel arrived. Thank you so much, I am going to have so much fun experimenting  And is that bunny fur in the envelope?  It is amazingly soft whatever it is.

Swamp deb - yours arrived too. Thank you very much as well. You will have to educate me here (bit of a philistine I am afraid) is Columbia a breed of sheep? Being ignorant I thought columbian was a type of coffee :doh: 

Anyway - thank you all. 

hoggie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

shoot - no hand-spun, hand-knit Christmas ornament yet???


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

No Cyndi - nothing yet 

And there doesn't seem to be any sense to it. Looking at the postmarks, Katherine's wa sposte don 26th Nov, Flwrbrd on 28th nov and Swamp Deb's on 7th Dec. Yet Katherine's arrived a week ago, and the other two arrived on teh same day. I haven't got a clue - i can only assume the post office works to a different calendar to the rest of us LOL

Did DD's ornament get to you yet ?

hoggie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

not yet


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yippee!! They came in the mail yesterday!!

How adorable! A star and a bulb ornament. Tell her I love them and THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I did label all my little packets of fleeces to help with the education Hoggie. Mine was mailed from here on the 10th maybe later in the week or after Christmas :shrug: Mine is a big white envelope.

Have fun with the fibers you have received. Hows the spinning going?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Mine will be late, hoggie . I meant well, really I did - but I'm so far behind I'm pretty sure I'll catch myself on the go-around soon.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think it is sort of neat that they are arriving in a staggered way. That way she and her daughter can work with the fibers without feeling pressure to get to the others. Improve their skills slowly :goodjob: 

Remember we require pictures of both your and your daughter's work.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Has anyone sent Polypay? I have plenty to share!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

It is jsut great that you have all been kind enough to send the parcels at all. We are so thrilled to be getting them. Being staggered doesn't matter at all. In fact, as Marchwind said, it just spreads out the fun  Falcon - I know completely where you are coming from - believe me LOL - I always manage to be late for everything 

I will try to take photos as I go. They won't be great as I do't have a digital camera - only the camera on my phone (I have a great film camera - but that takes too long to be able to post the pictures LOL)


Cyndi - I am glad you like them - I was a bit worried because she didn't do them Christmassy colours, sometimes she has her own way of looking at the world  DD was in bed by the time I read last night, so I will tell her this morning.

hoggie


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Hoggie....I DID write a note to tell ya what was what......but guess what????? I FORGOT to put it in the envelope when I sent it....lol
So, here's the breakdown...from the bottom of that fat envelope to the top....
At the very bottom was some Columbian...a gal dropped about 20 fleeces off at the artisans building where the guild meets...talk about a mess... I did manage to rescue some of it though....yers IS washed.
Next layer up from that is some Gulf Coast...yes, it's a breed of sheep....that was leftover from our 'Sheep to Shawl' event we did in April.
Next up are various colors of Navajo Churro...most washed...some unwashed...I really like churro myself.
And last but not least...in the special little envelope...all by it'self...is a tastey little sample of Alpaca! I thought you might like a little of that too...and I've recently purchaced 10# so thought I could spare a handful.
As they say in the cooking shows....
Bon Apetite


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> Has anyone sent Polypay? I have plenty to share!



make sure you sent it from the correct bag!!! :angel:


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I thought I might send a bit of what we did on your drum carder


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Does that mean I should bring my picker and carder tomorrow??? Oh wait, it is Amazing G's birthday ... maybe I can bring some of that poly pay back and get it carded for you??


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW - the post offie scraped through with this one. I had a parcel of fibre from Susan? Is that Marchwind? Thank you - It was a lovely package with all sorts of different samples  Boy am I going to have fun with all these different things. Probably too scared to try the silk though 

And Cyndi - your ornament and the soap arrived today too thank you. They are both lovely. I explained to DD that you had spun the wool for the stocking as well, and she was dead impressed 

Thanks again 

hoggie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes Hoggie, I am Susan  I'm so glad you got it. Don't be afraid of the silk you have two different types there. Both the silk and the angora will go a long way. I would save the angora for when you have a little more practice. The only thing you need to know is that it is very slippery, same with the mohair.

Happy Christmas!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

hoggie said:


> Swamp deb - yours arrived too. Thank you very much as well. You will have to educate me here (bit of a philistine I am afraid) is Columbia a breed of sheep? Being ignorant I thought columbian was a type of coffee :doh:
> 
> hoggie



Sorry to be so late seeing this, we have been on vacation. :dance: 

I drink columbian coffee too! Here is a link that will help you with different breeds http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/

Hope that helps. I see that Flwrbrd sent some columbia too I think she washed hers though. I'm new at spinning and wanted to try some in the grease and some washed to see which works better for me and thought you might like to try unwashed too.


----------

